# JuiceDefender Ultimate issues



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I running EncounterICS. I'm having trouble with JuiceDefender Ultimate. I am urn my own custom/advanced settings. My problem is when I turn off my screen the data toggles off which is expected however when my screen turns back on data is still turned off. I have to drop down my notifications and choose jd quick box and toggle data on myself. I have to do this every time I turn my screen off/on. Also I can't choose which apps are white listed. JD just crashes. Please help

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Problem solved. Figured out that it is an ICS incompatible issue. Runs fine on stock GB

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------

